# Mark's (bassmastermjb) "Monster Eye"



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Last night, Mark/myself/and 3 other's, thought we should take advantage of the fantastik weather (temp wise) and hit Marks favorite private lake. This is where he is taking the winner's of the drawing. We started getting set up and each took an area to check-out (19 to 24 feet) in depth...We caught several very nice crappies and mark's buddy bob caught a real fat 21" eye ( his first ever thru the ice)... then someone else caught a nice channel cat and we caught more crappies. Then Mark hollars out, "I got a toad on here".....Now our favorite ice rod on this lake is a HT ICE BLUES 36" LIGHT ( for those in the know) this rod is so flexible, the tip can be bent around, all the way back to the rod base....Now thats ultra-lite) noodle style. I look up and his rod is bent almost to the handle. He plays this fish for a while (we are all thinking "cat"......he finally gets a glance of it.... an says "it's a walleye" and "a hell of a walleye". Up thru the top of the hole comes this head and then the rest of this Monster Eye. I walk over and there it is.....all 28 really fat healthy female inches of it.....Everyone gets in on the Holly Craps/Hell of a fish/and many other well wishes..... for his job landing this beauty.....We guessed it at near to 8 pound....and tryed to under estimate it's size... What A pig. Catching this fish couldn't happen to a better guy...He works hard at his Bait Shop Business and is always trying to help someone else out....Those that have met him( here from OGF) know what I mean.....Thats why I badger him so much to take some time for himself and get out on the hardwater or softwater with me as often as he can......So to my Fishin "Bud" I say, " THAT BIG A$$ SMILE ON YOUR FACE WAS WORTH EVERY SECOND OF WATCHIN YOU LAND THAT MONSTER WALLEYE.......even tho I know you have caught bigger ones........This is one you'll never forget......jON sR...... Oh yes....we all felt a little larger(in-side) as Marked gently started her head back down the hole and we watched her swim away.....Now thats a great feeling...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Very nice good job. A 28 holding eggs will go over 10 pounds! Defintely a hog :B


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Nice fish Mark!


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

congrats mark it couldn't happen to a nicer guy


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mark I am Happy to hear you got out and nailed yourself a hog...Congrats My Friend.....JIM....CL....:B....


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

Just how private is that lake? Is it anywhere near his house? Mark been over the house shop many times, congrats on the Big Eye ! Will stop out to see you on Fri. at the store !


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

great job mark!! congrats on the catch!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Mark!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice catch... especially for the latter part of the season..

What NO PICS.. Wonder if this is another of Mark's "Fish Stories"???????


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Way to go mark


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hey excellent catch. I hope those new Bombers brought you some luck! The suit fits great! Red maggots and bombers who would have thought?


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Great catch Mark! That would be an eye of a life time for most.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> Nice catch... especially for the latter part of the season..
> 
> What NO PICS.. Wonder if this is another of Mark's "Fish Stories"???????


THATS WHAT I THOUGHT...NO PICS=CANT BELIEVE IT!!

LOL JK mark...GREAT JOB!!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm not a picture person and haven't taken a picture of a fish since 1980. It might be time to breakdown and get a camera...........Mark


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I LOVE taking pics...thats another hobby of mine...If I ever need something to fall back on, it would probably be nature photography .


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> I LOVE taking pics...thats another hobby of mine...If I ever need something to fall back on, it would probably be nature photography .


Hey Mario, In the future, you could always be a Nature Photographer and a Writer for Outdoor Magazines. You would be great at that.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't imagine how you pulled that eye with an HT... that took some skill. I use HT's and a nice size bluegill puts a pretty good bend on them. 

I love that lake and I only fished it once but that is where I got hooked on ice fishing and I owe it all to mrphish and Mark!

Thank You


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

keepinitreel said:


> I can't imagine how you pulled that eye with an HT... that took some skill. I use HT's and a nice size bluegill puts a pretty good bend on them.
> 
> I love that lake and I only fished it once but that is where I got hooked on ice fishing and I owe it all to mrphish and Mark!
> 
> Thank You


hahahaha....same hear........i first fished that lake a few years back and fell in love with ice fishing too. thanks mark and crew for turning me on to an awesome sport. that lake is a great fishery. i would love to get back out there one of these days. i pulled my first iced eye from there too. great catch mark.......would have loved to see a pic of that sow. hope you are doing well bud, take care.

john, how are ya man? 
we never got to hit the ice this year? 
whats up with that,lol?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

keepinitreel said:


> I can't imagine how you pulled that eye with an HT... that took some skill. I use HT's and a nice size bluegill puts a pretty good bend on them.
> 
> I love that lake and I only fished it once but that is where I got hooked on ice fishing and I owe it all to mrphish and Mark!


I gaffed a 10#er for a guy a guy at Milton MANY years back. He was using one of those 15" whippy, green fiberglas bluegill rods with a spinning reel taped to it! (Using an "old school" red/white sonar!) It's all in the feel and the drag being set just right which I'm sure Mark has all dialed in! Congrats Mark!!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

congrats Mark. nice job


----------

